# First Catfish of 2011



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I was off work today so me and GMRCatman headed to the river. It was supposed to get to about 31 today and I can tell you it never got anywhere near that, plus you add in the wind. There was quite a bit of ice on my boat today. Water temp was 34.3 degrees and a lot of the tribs were frozen over.

We did manage to get some bites today. Only were able to land 1 fish which was a 15 pound blue. This fish is one of the darkest colored blues I have ever caught. When I saw it in the water I thought it was a nice channel, but nope it was a blue.

Not the best day of fishing but it was nice to get the boat out and catch a fish. Hopefully we will get on some better fish here soon.

Sorry for the drawn on picture. It was very cold out and I wanted to get him back in the water fast so we just snapped the picture so I had to black out some items people might know.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention that he was caught on a hefty chunk of fresh skipjack.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

nice fish Brian, you earned that one today!! Just make sure ALL water gets drained from the boat and motor....

Salmonid


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

nice, i know where that big ball of hair is at on the ohio, i'm totally stealing your spot now!


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

great job way to get the first one...always feels good to get it off your back early

...so the skippies are hittin at the power plants...looks like i need to make a trip to get bait


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Booosh said:


> great job way to get the first one...always feels good to get it off your back early
> 
> ...so the skippies are hittin at the power plants...looks like i need to make a trip to get bait


My skippies came from 6 hours away...but yeah they were hitting there...lol


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job on the first cat of 2011. I am hoping that I can put Josh and I on our first cats of the year. I will just be doing so on the James.

Larry


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good deal!!

Not sure when my first cat of 2011 will be. My partner crapped out on a trip to Richmond so I will see.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Heck of a first cat for 2011! congrats man


----------



## Mrkjk (Jan 14, 2011)

Cool, I cant wait to catch mine I havent been out yet


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats, good start for the year


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Good fish Brian! Always good to get that first one of the year. I prob. wont get one till my trip to the James in march! Congrats again!


----------

